# Ranking of the greatest classical music compositions



## Rossd (Sep 10, 2011)

I was recently looking at a website (http://thegreatestbooks.org/) that does aggregate ranking of greatest literature (mostly Western) based on a number of rankings by famous critics and writers. For instance, one list is used the one here: http://www.modernlibrary.com/top-100/100-best-novels/

I was hoping there would be such lists for classical music too. But I have been unable to find one. I know, like literature or painting, it will necessarily have some subjective element. But it can't be all subjective, can it? I can't just say Beethoven is garbage compared to my little sister's composition made of two notes played over and over, just cause I find one less enjoyable or easy to get into. If that were so, I'd judge Moby Dick as garbage cause I sure as hell did not enjoy reading it. So there must be some criteria.

Not necessarily that one composition will be ranked first and another second, but a kind of of top 100 or top 200 kind of thing, containing the best of Mozart, Bach, Beethoven, etc. Maybe starting from a few hundred years ago to present, including contemporary composers too (if the list is longer).

I've seen some compilation CDs on Amazon but most of them are "relaxation" type ones or seem just randomly picked by the company based on what sells.

I appreciate it if you could direct me to such listings perhaps compiled by music lovers, critics, professors, contemporary composers, etc. Thank you very much.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Judgments do tend to be subjective, and even a majority´s statistically measured opinion may not necessarily be the objective truth ...

Also, opinions tend to vary in time and according to one´s criteria.

But there´s some inspiration to be found at least here, in the TC member´s lists of recommended music in various classical genres  :

http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

In addition to this site's lists, there are many others elsewhere.

Here's a fairly comprehensive one, with links to different kinds of repertoire (keyboard, orchestral, chamber, etc.) at the bottom:

http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-wks.html

Classical Net has a pretty good overview of the basic repertoire, with red stars beside what the authors think are most essential. It's also got recommendations for recordings.

http://www.classical.net/music/rep/lists/med.php

The previous lists don't have much contemporary music. Tom Service has a list of 50 of the most famous post-1950-or-so composers and what he thinks are their standout works:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/series/a-guide-to-contemporary-classical-music

There are lots of things that I hold dear that aren't included on any of them, but it goes without saying that these things can't be comprehensive. In any case, I think they're much more representative of general opinion than those literary lists!

Have fun exploring! Hope to see you posting about things you like here and/or elsewhere in the site.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Personally, I think it _is_ all subjective, but there are enough similarities between us to make it seem objective. So I think such rankings have value, not as an indicator of inherent _greatness_, but as a guide to the likelihood that any given person will enjoy the works in question.

As an alternative to the TC lists mentioned by joen_cph, which are really useful, there's also the results of the polls I've been conducting here for the last several months.
You can see which works the most people say they like here: https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/a-la-carte-polls-leaderboard
And a reduced list in chronological order here: https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/home/chronological-highlights


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^^

It´s getting impressive, Nereffid


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Personally, I think it _is_ all subjective, but there are enough similarities between us to make it seem objective. So I think such rankings have value, not as an indicator of inherent _greatness_, but as a guide to the likelihood that any given person will enjoy the works in question.
> 
> As an alternative to the TC lists mentioned by joen_cph, which are really useful, there's also the results of the polls I've been conducting here for the last several months.
> You can see which works the most people say they like here: https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/a-la-carte-polls-leaderboard
> And a reduced list in chronological order here: https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/home/chronological-highlights


TC favours symphonies more than anything else, it seems.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think TC used to have such lists compiled for some fun and good discussion. It might be worth doing this again in the new year perhaps?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

There are a lot of lists like that because there are a lot of people who have that compulsion; they're inevitably an expression of the most conventional kind of taste you can find.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In many ways, convention is the secret ingredient of a civil and civilized society.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The talkclassical project ranking is available on Trout's personal website. I just looked at it the other day.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> In many ways, convention is the secret ingredient of a civil and civilized society.


Convention helps organize societies and socializes people into thinking that the way they live is justified. Not that this has anything to do with conventional taste in music.


----------



## Rossd (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions and links, appreciate it guys, I will get started with them and see what I can find....


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

So, how can I get Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto ahead of Brahms'.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Start with Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade. :devil:

Then you're allowed to choose your own second favorite. :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Lyricus said:


> So, how can I get Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto ahead of Brahms'.


Yes, I definitely prefer the Mendelssohn than Brahms.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Yes, I definitely prefer the Mendelssohn than Brahms.


I think in general I prefer Mendelssohn to Brahms, though I'm not sure where that puts me on the any infamous divide.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys must be kidding - Brahms' VC is one of the very best and Mendelssohn's one of the very worst. It's the only composition by him that I actively dislike.

Fight!!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Peacemaker! I like them both, exactly equally.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Xaltotun said:


> You guys must be kidding - Brahms' VC is one of the very best and Mendelssohn's one of the very worst. It's the only composition by him that I actively dislike.
> 
> Fight!!


You'd better be referring to Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in D minor, even though I like that work, because the alternative is unthinkable!


----------

